

Playbook - Share your hookups with your bros (at PennApps) - rjvir
http://theplaybookapp.com/?

======
tghw
This may be an unnecessary warning, but unless you have a model release signed
by Angelina Jolie to use her image to promote your site, you should probably
find another photo to use.

I'm not a lawyer and laws vary by state, but in most states, to use someone's
image commercially, you need a model release, which basically a contract
stating that they have received appropriate compensation for use of their
image. (Note, it is not necessary to have a model release for "news" uses.)

Failing to do so opens you up to being sued. Using a celebrity's image
increases that likelihood because they have a legitimate claim that their
image is worth something.

~~~
mc32
I totally agree with you about that. It could be that when she was younger she
had some pictures taken, signed a release and some agency/photog. owns the
rights. This agen(t)/cy in turn could sell the image for a specific use and
she can't do anything about it.

Now, if it's hers and she's got the (c) on it, then she could sue for all
kinds of damages, if used without express consent.

I have no idea when this image was taken.

~~~
tghw
Exactly. And I didn't even address the copyright issues with using this image.

As I mentioned in another comment, the laws on this one would be pretty clear
cut, and regardless of how you feel about IP laws, it would be a huge mistake
to so flagrantly misuse an image while starting a business.

------
guscost
I don't always hate on the patriarchy, but when I do it's because of crap like
this.

~~~
mc32
True enough. I think someone should put out an app to keep track of and share
info about guys who use apps which objectify women like that.

~~~
dguaraglia
And call it "douchebook".

------
maaku
Disgusting.

------
johnnyn
Is this a joke?

~~~
gailees
Not at all. We saw a clear demand for this type of thing. Guys already keep
little black books and discuss girls with their friends -- we just made it
digital and secure!

~~~
fredgrott
curious..so when does the age restrictions go up as its obvious yo cannot do
this for minors as far as US law is concerned.

~~~
tghw
Why would there be age restrictions, other than the usual "can't collect user
data under 13"?

------
cabogdan
good way to keep track of all the broads with your bros

------
gailees
Just curious what people think of <http://www.onlulu.com/>

~~~
adamfeldman
Not sure why the tech press is beating up the creators of Playbook when that
already exists. It's all in good fun anyways

------
gailees
Apparently, Playbook has stirred a bit of controversy?

~~~
roflc0ptic
Controvsery is defined as: Disagreement, typically when prolonged, public, and
heated

There's not really any controversy here. Y'all aren't even pretending this
isn't insanely offensive. You just seem to feel okay about it.

------
p3nt3ll3r
yeah bro this is so bro

------
MortenK
You can't be serious.

